# How do I speed up the Speed of My Internet?



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 31, 2008)

Ok i have been seeing people's Signatures with the Speedtest thing, and they get like 20+Mbps . How do they do that? My Speed jumps alot from 6Mbps to 20Mbps. How do i increase the speed of the download/upload?
See 20Mbps 



Tracing route to yahoo.com [66.94.234.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.2.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     6 ms     9 ms  visthbrc01-gex0914.sd.sd.cox.net [68.6.11.66]
  4     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  fed1sysc01-gex0902.sd.sd.cox.net [68.6.8.104]
  5     8 ms     7 ms    18 ms  fed1dsrj01-ge500.0.rd.sd.cox.net [68.6.8.0]
  6    42 ms    19 ms    20 ms  paltbbrj02-ae0.0.r2.pt.cox.net [68.1.0.235]
  7    20 ms    28 ms    19 ms  ge-4-0-0-p450.msr2.scd.yahoo.com [216.115.106.20
5]
  8    31 ms    21 ms    19 ms  ten-2-3-bas1.scd.yahoo.com [66.218.82.221]
  9    20 ms    20 ms    19 ms  w2.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com [66.94.234.13]

Trace complete.

I switched my ethernet cable with a random one i found and I got


 26 Mbps


----------



## mrhuggles (May 31, 2008)

it is very normal to very that much from test to test, from the look of it it looks nice and good, does it get really bad sometimes? when its bad thats when the time is to debug it


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 31, 2008)

How do i debugg it?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 31, 2008)

if your having a bad hop, use tracert over and over again to try to conferm where it is


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

your speed went up cause your ping is higher. Causing alittle bit of a lag.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> your speed went up cause your ping is higher. Causing alittle bit of a lag.


Also, I tried LV Server rather than LA Server >_<


----------



## echo75 (Jun 4, 2008)

> How to I speed up my Interwebs Speed?



you can NOT get your internet speed faster than what your ISP provider is giving you mate!!.

Be aware that many internet providers will trick people by saying you can get "up to 20 MB download speed" for example, that does not mean that it runs at 20 MB all the time but means that it can get up to 20 mb sometimes.

i personally always subscribe to a particular *predefined* speed that is not "up to xxx" advertised, i frequently then check my speed and if  it falls short of what i arranged with them then i give them a phonecall fast. Fortunately i have only had cause to do that once in the 3 years of mysubscription and they explained to me that it was a technical problem and that i wouldnt be billed for the periods they provided lower speed.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 5, 2008)

echo75 said:


> you can NOT get your internet speed faster than what your ISP provider is giving you mate!!.
> 
> Be aware that many internet providers will trick people by saying you can get "up to 20 MB download speed" for example, that does not mean that it runs at 20 MB all the time but means that it can get up to 20 mb sometimes.
> 
> i personally always subscribe to a particular *predefined* speed that is not "up to xxx" advertised, i frequently then check my speed and if  it falls short of what i arranged with them then i give them a phonecall fast. Fortunately i have only had cause to do that once in the 3 years of mysubscription and they explained to me that it was a technical problem and that i wouldnt be billed for the periods they provided lower speed.



We Supposedly paying for 7Mbps, but We average 12Mbps. I sometimes get 20+Mbps

The Highest that Cox offers is 15Mbps, and i have seen people who have Cox and their download speed is 30-40+Mbps


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> We Supposedly paying for 7Mbps, but We average 12Mbps. I sometimes get 20+Mbps
> 
> The Highest that Cox offers is 15Mbps, and i have seen people who have Cox and their download speed is 30-40+Mbps



Comcast does the same thing. They have something called power boost, and I bet Cox uses the same exact thing. 

http://www.comcast.net/powerboost/

They say it does wonders in download and crap, but in reality...it just fucks up benchmarks/speedtests. 

me >  < cable companies

http://www.mouseprint.org/?p=251


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 5, 2008)

ktr said:


> Comcast does the same thing. They have something called power boost, and I bet Cox uses the same exact thing.
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/powerboost/
> 
> ...



How interesting. Yes Cox calls theirs PowerBoost aswell xD

But isnt SpeedTest not an actual download file? It isnt a large one either(if it is one)?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 5, 2008)

It is a small file, who wants to pay for bandwidth on a large file when millions of people test.


Go get a torrent that is common, or a linux distro off a local server. That will provide a better overall speed test.


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

Speedtest is downloading a file of some fixed size. That is how it measures the data speed. Then it uploads the same file to measure the upload speed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2008)

i always test out my connection using a usenet server. they always max out connection. i pay for 16 down and 2 up. rarely do i ever hit 16 down. during the day it is around 7-8 and at night it is 9-10. on occasion i will get 12.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

its what people have said - they cache the file. If you're downloading from one of your ISP's systems it will show up a lot faster, and save them money - they dont pay to get it 5,000 times off the internet, they get it once and everyone else gets the cached copy.

If you want faster internet... get a faster connection. pay for it.

Edit: i have an 8Mb connection (8Mb down, 384K up) and i get approx 7Mb down and 320Kb up in the speedtests. My actual max net speed is 700KB/s, as i've never seen any download hit that (torrents, HTTP, anything) - and the 700 is only from cached files from my ISP (they have a P2P cache, so if i download the 350MB version of a show, it goes at 700KB/s - get the 1.1GB one that isnt cached, i get 200-300)


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its what people have said - they cache the file. If you're downloading from one of your ISP's systems it will show up a lot faster, and save them money - they dont pay to get it 5,000 times off the internet, they get it once and everyone else gets the cached copy.
> 
> If you want faster internet... get a faster connection. pay for it.
> 
> Edit: i have an 8Mb connection (8Mb down, 384K up) and i get approx 7Mb down and 320Kb up in the speedtests. My actual max net speed is 700KB/s, as i've never seen any download hit that (torrents, HTTP, anything) - and the 700 is only from cached files from my ISP (they have a P2P cache, so if i download the 350MB version of a show, it goes at 700KB/s - get the 1.1GB one that isnt cached, i get 200-300)



The actual net speed on mine jumps alot. Sometimes I get 100KB/s and then sometimes I get 900+KB/s Rarely i have ever gone over 1000+KB/s


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 8, 2008)

I have Cox Cable HSIS.  I don't feel like doing a speed test, but when I do, it usually comes in round 11-16Mb/s.  When i need a driver for one of my many gizmos, or an update, etc., i haven't been able to find out how fast it comes down the | with powerboost.  All I do know is:  on several occasions, i got 30MByte files in 1 second, i pressed download, and it was there, fuckin boom!!  of course, there's more to it than just powerboost, like how fast is the server on the other end, etc.  while using a torrent client, i usually max out my rated connection speed. but i have found a trick, using powerboost...pause the torrent til it gets to ~400kB/s, then start it again.  This little trick will bring the speeds (for me, depending on seeds, blah, blah) ~ 1500kB/s, but only for about 20-25 seconds, then it will throttle back to rated speed

i pay for 5mb down/2Mb up


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 8, 2008)

at woprk i have a sick line... (see sig)
anyways at home i have a 16mb sky  broadband package... they dont sell this anymore becuase they have never been able to provide it... the most i got at home was around 6mb....
For the last two weeks till now (and still) im getting 16-18mb/s + download speeds at home.... thats more than my line is rated for... im not sure if this is anything to do with ADSL 2+ that they rolling out around the exchanges in the UK, but it would make sense because i did have an interruption then really slow internet for a day, and now its seriously fast.... either ways though, im happy


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 8, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Ok i have been seeing people's Signatures with the Speedtest thing, and they get like 20+Mbps . How do they do that? My Speed jumps alot from 6Mbps to 20Mbps. How do i increase the speed of the download/upload?
> See 20Mbps
> 
> 
> ...



look at the images in your test... see the "miles" distance between the servers you were doing the test from... well thats the speed difference.

just becuase speedtest.net is a website to check your lines speed against dosent mean its actually capable of giving you an accurate representation of exactely what your speed is.... it just uses other computers/ servers within a radius of you to download / upload infor to... calculate the speed and say an approximate.


----------



## flashstar (Jun 8, 2008)

I love FIOS, 15mbps down and 2mbps up always for $40 a month. 

I have absolutely no fluctuations and no slowdowns at 7-9pm like you get with cable since there is an optical cable going right to the Verizon station from my house. 

If possible, you should always get a Fiber Optic connection over cable just because it is so much more reliable.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 8, 2008)

you could try Windows XP Winsock Fix and Thread Unlocker. but that might not increase speed.

- Christine


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 8, 2008)

winsock fix and thread unlocker?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 8, 2008)

Windows XP locks threads at 10, if you ever download with a download manager, torrent client or just any tool that requires multiple connections and tried to surf the web at the same time and wondered why it was slow (probably thought because your bandwidth was being hogged by that program) it may not have.

try this, it will automatically change 10 threads to 50. it's one of the first things I download when I have to reinstall Windows (joy). I made my own version that lets you set x ammount of threads but I only have the source and haven't compiled it.

you can also try this incase your winsock is corrupted. start > run > cmd, type "netsh winsock reset" without quotations. restart your computer.

- Christine


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2008)

1freedude said:


> I have Cox Cable HSIS.  I don't feel like doing a speed test, but when I do, it usually comes in round 11-16Mb/s.  When i need a driver for one of my many gizmos, or an update, etc., i haven't been able to find out how fast it comes down the | with powerboost.  All I do know is:  on several occasions, i got 30MByte files in 1 second, i pressed download, and it was there, fuckin boom!!  of course, there's more to it than just powerboost, like how fast is the server on the other end, etc.  while using a torrent client, i usually max out my rated connection speed. but i have found a trick, using powerboost...pause the torrent til it gets to ~400kB/s, then start it again.  This little trick will bring the speeds (for me, depending on seeds, blah, blah) ~ 1500kB/s, but only for about 20-25 seconds, then it will throttle back to rated speed
> 
> i pay for 5mb down/2Mb up



that trick is most likely just messing with the timer. it takes time to pause the connection, so its actually downloading without saying anything... and when you resume it goes 'oh crap, theres a few MB here we didnt count' and averages it out into a higher speed.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 8, 2008)

@ mussels

  thats why i said wait until the torrent gets to ~3.2 Mb/s, then start it again.  from full throttle to stop, or full pause, the torrent can take a min or two to fully stop.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 8, 2008)

How do you what? Speed up the speed? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc_lAqaH6JE


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 8, 2008)

flashstar said:


> I love FIOS, 15mbps down and 2mbps up always for $40 a month.
> 
> I have absolutely no fluctuations and no slowdowns at 7-9pm like you get with cable since there is an optical cable going right to the Verizon station from my house.
> 
> If possible, you should always get a Fiber Optic connection over cable just because it is so much more reliable.


Wait there is slowdowns atr 7-9pm for cable? Mine just jumps not slows down. Also they don't Server FiOS in my Area lol I checked...also trying to get my parents to switch would be a bitch..also Cox is the Best and more Reliable in our Area
They have RoadRunner, AT&T, Comcast(I think), and Cox. I heard bad, experienced bad reviews from AT&T, Roadrunner. my school and a couple of my friends use it...


----------

